# Comal Springs



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I was trying out the new lens and came across these two. Kind of funny to watch them. There was not enough vegetation to support them for very long. If they didn't move every few seconds down they would sink. They were having a difficult time sneaking up on their prey.

White Crown Heron and Green Heron.


----------

